# West Yorkshire Hunts



## bananapie (6 November 2006)

Hey.
I've just moved near Leeds and was wondering what hunts there are in West Yorkshire.
Thanks,


----------



## RunToEarth (6 November 2006)

Yes, we have some lovely hunting around Yorkshire, these are my local hunts:
http://www.badsworthandbramhammoor.co.uk/
www.rockwoodharriers.co.uk
http://www.barlowhunt.co.uk/


----------



## Oaksflight (6 November 2006)

Which part of Leeds are you in?


----------



## chrissteers (6 November 2006)

ahhh badsworth and bramham, u no it makes sense!


----------



## RunToEarth (6 November 2006)

Chris shush, Rockwood jump more


----------



## bananapie (8 November 2006)

I'm living just near Garforth. 

I think i'm going out with the West of Yore this weekend, and the Badsworth after.


----------



## icemaiden113 (8 November 2006)

your best hunt would have to be Braham and Badsworth! Don't live round there anymore but when i did they aere fantastic! Rockwood harriers not bad if you want a quiet day tho!
Happy Hunting!


----------



## RunToEarth (13 November 2006)

Rockwood do a great deal of jumping, but if you want to watch hounds work I think you would be better with B&amp;BM...


----------

